# Can rats eat snails?



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi  Its just rained and there are a whole heap of snails in the garden and I was wondering if I could feed a couple to my rats? There is def no chance of the snails being affected by snail bait


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mess with any wild caught bugs, just to be safe. I feed mine some of my lizard's crickets and mealworms from time to time and they love it~


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you feed the crickets alive? Can they catch them? How do you keep crickets in a FN, covered with hardware cloth?
I can imagine the fun they will have (I mean the rats)


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

I have also given mine crickets and mealworms  They prefer crickets, I think they like the challenge. I have a sepreate glass tank with a flywire lid that I put them into the catch the crickets  Dont worry they are usually only in there for half an hour, then it gets cleaned out for the next round


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Apparantly the house I'm moving into sometimes gets the occasional visits from spiders and silverfish. If ever the rats managed to catch one and eat it, would it be alright?

ew. silverfish. *shudder*


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

hmmmmm I'm not sure....I guess it depends on how fast your rats are? I'm not sure how toxic silverfish or spider venom is to rats........ ???


----------

